# What do you do with Original Mclux / Skunk Lights ?



## gtwace (Nov 15, 2009)

I see some of them are being traded. Do you guys still use them or are they for collection only? I am in a dilemma right now cause I don't know if I should risk burning out the led on these so call "history" lights. One of my skunk light led is yellowish now, I am thinking of changing the sandwich, is it possible to remove the sandwich and insert a new one ? McGizmo ? 

I am currently using the Mclux1 too once in awhile as a bed light, but the battery pressure seems to be swifting the sandwich to one side. What would u guys do ? Thanks for the advice.


----------

